# San Francisco Bay Area & meetups worldwide



## Ariana

Anybody in San Francisco Bay Area (North Bay, East Bay, Silicon Valley, South Bay) who would like to meet, share experiences, self-help and personal health management tips? I plan to start a group entitled "health management group" - I think it's best to not mention IBS in the title as most sufferers are not comfortable in declaring their condition.Please contact me for details.Largest in-person meeting IBS-support groups listed on meetups.org so far are in:Austin, TX: http://www.meetup.com/balance/ (53 members)Naperville, IL: http://www.meetup.com/The-Naperville-Alter...h-Meetup-Group/ (36 members)New York City, NY: http://www.meetup.com/SCD-NYC/ (31 members)See more at http://ibs.meetup.com/Have a great weekend and hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## Brandrew

Hi Ariana,I just want to introduce myself. I ran across your post. I'm Dr. Andrew Brandeis at Care Practice in San Francisco. I specialize in treating Irritable bowel syndrome. Please let me know if I can be of help for you or any of your group members. There is a lot you can do to treat and cure IBS. Warmly,Dr. Andrew Brandeis


----------

